# Black, orange and green audio cables



## AngryMerchant (Jul 9, 2011)

I have a 5.1 system, and the cables are black, orange and green.  But on the new motherboard, and I've noticed pretty much all motherboards, they only have blue, green, and red inputs.  Not sure what I should be doing here.


----------



## sneekypeet (Jul 9, 2011)

what motherboard are we discussing here?


----------



## cheesy999 (Jul 9, 2011)

sneekypeet said:


> what motherboard are we discussing here?



he's just got a Asus P5G41T-M LX, its in another thread about the USB things you and i both posted in 1/4 of an hour ago

the Manual should list what port it what


----------



## sneekypeet (Jul 9, 2011)

re-assign them in the driver control panel?

Page 30 of the manual will show it

One is audio out for speakers, the other two are MIC and headphone jacks.


----------



## Tatty_One (Jul 9, 2011)

I think it's Green > Green, Black > Blue and Red > Orange


----------



## Frick (Jul 9, 2011)

(bottom right is "Side speaker out")


----------



## sneekypeet (Jul 9, 2011)

Frick said:


> http://img.techpowerup.org/110709/aa.png
> 
> (bottom left is "Side speaker out")



and there is the definitive answer.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Jul 9, 2011)

AngryMerchant said:


> I have a 5.1 system, and the cables are black, orange and green.  But on the new motherboard, and I've noticed pretty much all motherboards, they only have blue, green, and red inputs.  Not sure what I should be doing here.


pink = analog stereo in - mic left/right (sometimes is red on older sound cards)
blue = analog stereo in - line left/right

green = analog stereo out - front left/right
black = analog stereo out - rear left/right
orange = analog stereo out - sub/center
brown = analog stereo out - side left/right

standard 2 channel out: green
standard 4 channel out: green, black
standard 6 channel out: green, black, orange
standard 8 channel out: green, black, orange, brown

You need a 6+ channel sound card/motherboard.  Asus P5G41T-M LX has only got 2 (stereo) channel out.




Frick said:


> http://img.techpowerup.org/110709/aa.png
> 
> (bottom left is "Side speaker out")


Where'd you get that from because it makes no sense.  Anything plugged into front out or front mic in disables their respective rear out/rear mic in.  In's becoming out's--pure madness and definitely proprietary.

Edit: Oh, I see where you got that from.  It's Realtek voodoo magic that sacrifices ins for outs.  If you ever want to use the mic in or line in jacks, you're best off picking up a cheap sound card (or a good one--good is always gooder). XD


----------



## Ray_Rogers2109 (Jul 11, 2011)

So I have the ASUS AMD/AM3 890GX motherboard. Never really have done surround with a PC, just HT receivers.
If I were to buy a 5.1 audio speaker system for my PC, Atomic Monkey of which I'm building/in the specs, just go by colour coding?


----------

